# Heat



## Lovable Critters (Jan 12, 2012)

How young can a goat go into heat? I have a Pygmy and/or Nigerian Dwarf that's 4 months old. My other goat (a 3 month old Nigerian dwarf) will ride her. I'm just curious as this is my first time owning goats and I felt there were too young. maybe its just play but I thought she looked a bit puffy back there also. Just trying to learn. No plans to breed.

THANKS!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

my doeling went into heat when she was 3 months old.... my other doeling (who is 3wks younger) rides her when she is in heat...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's normal. I've had doelings at just a few months show heat signs.


----------



## mogoats (Jan 14, 2012)

How often do goats go into heat????


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had doelings as young as 3 months and as old as 6 months with their first heats and they normally cycle every 18-21 days but can be as long as every 21-25 days.

Miniatures like Pygmy, Nigerian and other "tropical" breeds will cycle year round...standard dairy breeds tend to cycle from August to February


----------



## Lovable Critters (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! Explains everything!


----------

